# NAVHDA Test Weekend



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Had a great, but long weekend testing versatile hunting dogs. Friday and Saturday were spent helping run the test and Sunday I got a little break from that and I was able to run my own pup. We came away with a max score of 112 for a prize 1! It’s always fun being around likeminded people and watching dogs work but now it’s the countdown to upland game season!! I can’t wait!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but was curious if NAVHDA has events in southern Utah. Thanks


----------

